# HT Noob, some options from installers



## therick83 (Mar 29, 2012)

I am looking at either piecing together components or letting an installer use their components on two different systems in my home. For my HT and Living Area, I am being offered these options: Polk, Proficient, Episode, Definitive Technology 8040, Atlantic Technology, so far. Anything I should be asking of them or looking at other speaker options. It would be more fun to find speakers as I go, but wife and in-laws want to get it all done in one shot, sooner rather than later.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

All those are good speakers. I might suggest looking at svsound.com - my favorite. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## therick83 (Mar 29, 2012)

Those SVS have really good pricing. What order would you put this list of speakers in, to give an example I sat down in Best Buy and thought the Bowers & Wilkins sounded the best for music, but haven't really had a chance to listen to a movie.


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

The only negative I've heard about the cheaper SVS speakers is that they have really low sensitivity so filling a larger room may take a little more juice.


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

Also take a look at Ascend Acoustics, they make amazing products for a great price/performance ratio.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

All great suggestions as well as a great list of options you have. Just to throw more at you take time to look at Paradigms (my favorite), Aperion, Axiom and also i don't think you can go wrong with SVS.:T


----------



## therick83 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok, I'm done with speakers for Media room, got all through ebay, two sellers happened to be within 5 miles of my job. 5 Triad Gold LCR, 2 Triad Silver for the Rear speakers. I think this system should rock, very excited. Now I am looking at just doing Proficient c625's for den and patio setup with either Onkyo 609 or something similar. Any thoughts???


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I think you'll be very happy, Triad makes outstanding speakers. Congrats.


----------



## therick83 (Mar 29, 2012)

They sound amazing. Very happy for the price. Now just need to figure out best way to mount them, they weigh a ton!

































































What should I do about mounting the speakers. Keep front speakers where they are? Put shelves for the surround speakers? Use the little arm/wall mounts for the rear speakers?


----------



## therick83 (Mar 29, 2012)

What should I do about wiring????


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

therick83 said:


> What should I do about mounting the speakers. Keep front speakers where they are?


I don't know if they come with any bass control switches, but they might be a bit bass / lower midrange heavy with that placement. A db or two of EQ cut around 500hz on down probably wouldn't hurt.

The center on the other hand, is not optimal on the floor like that. At the very least I would tilt it up towards you. so that if you look down, you don't see the top of the speaker at all. 



> Put shelves for the surround speakers? Use the little arm/wall mounts for the rear speakers?


Just how heavy are they?


----------



## therick83 (Mar 29, 2012)

I would say they are a good 40lbs for the Golds and probably 20lbs for the silvers. Those positions are not final. The center channel will probably go on it's side underneath the TV and the surrounds will go up on the wall somehow, maybe a shelf. Not sure about the Fronts. The rears have mount arms for the ceiling.

Also looking at maybe doing some cooling fans for the av shelves or putting components on a rack. Thoughts? Where can I get a good rack, where should I locate it and/or where to get cooling fans.


----------



## therick83 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok, now I'm rethinking where the components should go. Should I do a Components rack somewhere else in the room rather than in the base cabinet, where they will get deathly hot?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

therick83 said:


> I would say they are a good 40lbs for the Golds and probably 20lbs for the silvers.


The silvers should be easy to mount. You may need PA mounts for the golds. Start by finding a stud to mount it on.



> Those positions are not final. The center channel will probably go on it's side underneath the TV


try to keep it somehow vertical if possible; albeit aimed at you. MTM speakers aren't really meant to be horizontal - it's an aesthetic compromise.



> Also looking at maybe doing some cooling fans for the av shelves or putting components on a rack. Thoughts?


Good ventilation is never a bad idea, as long as you don't hear it.


----------



## therick83 (Mar 29, 2012)

WOuld you install in the current cabinetry or add a rack somewhere in the room?


----------



## therick83 (Mar 29, 2012)

Now I am thinking about where to mount speakers, Omni-mount wall mounts, stands, something custom? What height should they be at? Here's something I quickly drew up during lunch.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

therick83 said:


> Ok, I'm done with speakers for Media room, got all through ebay, two sellers happened to be within 5 miles of my job. 5 Triad Gold LCR, 2 Triad Silver for the Rear speakers. I think this system should rock, very excited. Now I am looking at just doing Proficient c625's for den and patio setup with either Onkyo 609 or something similar. Any thoughts???


I have installed many Proficient speakers.. While cost is lower the sound is not overwhelming.... mediocre is a word I woould use to describe the sound....some of the upper range models w the aluminum dome tweeter sound better.. My suggestion is Episode or Polk ....


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

GranteedEV said:


> I don't know if they come with any bass control switches, but they might be a bit bass / lower midrange heavy with that placement. A db or two of EQ cut around 500hz on down probably wouldn't hurt.


Your Audio Video Receiver will automatically EQ the sound in your room....make sure it has this feature..I highly recommend the PIONEER VSX or SC line....


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

here is the basic speaker placement I recommend... I do prefer it over the surround speakers to the sides....unless your going to do 7.1 speakers...

Any considerations on subwoofers ?? I recommend Velodyne or Sunfire


----------

